# Tell me what album i should buy



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2010)

I have 17 free song downloads on www.emusic.com because I swipe coupons from Walgreens where I work (it prints out and people don't take the slip, so I keep it). I just dl'ed an album I wanted today and Idk wut else I should download. 

So please pick something you think I should hear, preferably either metal, hard rock, or trance. 

(And no, I do not torrent because I just.....don't)


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2010)

Green day ~ Nimrod
Imogen heap ~ Ellipse
Eminem ~ Recovery
Lady gaga ~ The remixes

Ill probably think of more later


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 2, 2010)

You can get both "Blackwater Park" and "Watershed" by Opeth, do it. You KNOW you want to. :3
Wait, do you have 17 left? of did you have 17?


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Green day ~ Nimrod
> Imogen heap ~ Ellipse
> Eminem ~ Recovery
> Lady gaga ~ The remixes
> ...


 
Don't like Green Day, don't like Eminem or Gaga enough to dl an album. Never heard of the other group, I'll look em up.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You can get both "Blackwater Park" and "Watershed" by Opeth, do it. You KNOW you want to. :3
> Wait, do you have 17 left? of did you have 17?


 
I already have both of them. lol

And I currently have 17. :3


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2010)

Imogen heap is amazing <3

But i would suggest not downloading the whole album, just some select songs

First train home is a must have â™¥ I listen to that whenever I wanna get amped up for something


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Imogen heap is amazing <3
> 
> But i would suggest not downloading the whole album, just some select songs
> 
> First train home is a must have â™¥ I listen to that whenever I wanna get amped up for something


 
ehhhhhhhh, it's really not my thing, unfortunately. :\ 

Keep naming shit, i'll give anything a fair shot.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 2, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> I already have both of them. lol
> 
> And I currently have 17. :3


 
Ummm... BANDS!!! :O
The Black Dahlia Murder
Wretched
Abigail Williams
Aeon
Amon Amarth
3 Inches of Blood... I'm done naming names... look 'em up on YouTube or something... >_>


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmmm trying to think of what I actually listen to that sells albums to the main public xD

I will get back at this soon

Google time :3


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Ummm... BANDS!!! :O
> The Black Dahlia Murder
> Wretched
> Abigail Williams
> ...


 
lol

Wretched is a band I've heard of and like, but I don't have any of their stuff. That's a possibility. Dun like Black Dahlia or 3 inches.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 2, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> lol
> 
> Wretched is a band I've heard of and like, but I don't have any of their stuff. That's a possibility. Dun like Black Dahlia or 3 inches.


 Is it the high pitch voices?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 2, 2010)

Blind Guardian - At The Edge of Time
Though you might wanna check out their songs on YT first and see if you like them.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Is it the high pitch voices?


 
what do you mean?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 2, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> what do you mean?


 For TBDM and 3" of Blood...


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> For TBDM and 3" of Blood...


 
actually, I dislike TBDM's death vocals, and their music is nothing special. 

3 inches, yea, hate the vocalist. lol


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Blind Guardian - At The Edge of Time
> Though you might wanna check out their songs on YT first and see if you like them.


 
I found this to be pretty good, btw. Blind Guardian's one of the few power metal bands i like. It's in the running. :3


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 2, 2010)

Annihilator - Alice in Hell (Thrash Metal)
Artillery - By Inheritance (Thrash Metal)
Hibria - Defying the Rules (Power Metal)
Watchtower - Control and Resistance (Progressive Thrash Metal)
Death - Just about any album, they are all awesome. (Death Metal)
Nirvana - Nevermind (Grunge)


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> Annihilator - Alice in Hell (Thrash Metal)
> Artillery - By Inheritance (Thrash Metal)
> Hibria - Defying the Rules (Power Metal)
> Watchtower - Control and Resistance (Progressive Thrash Metal)
> ...


 
I hate Nirvana, have Death's whole discography, and will check out the other four. :3


----------



## Adelphos (Sep 2, 2010)

I second "By Inheritence". If you're feeling like venturing further into death metal territory, you can't really go wrong with Bolt Thrower (but between you and me, Realm of Chaos is the best choice).


----------



## Hir (Sep 3, 2010)

Estatic Fear - A Sombre Dance
Moonsorrow - V: Havitetty (also this is only 2 songs so it won't count much towards your song count and you'll have a whole album)
Agalloch - Ashes Against The Grain
Equilibrium - Sagas.


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 3, 2010)

I gotta second V:Havitetty. And if you want even more suggestions:
Moonsorrow - Voimasta Ja Kunniasta
Blind Guardian - Battalions of Fear
Angra - Temple of Shadows
Heathen - Breaking the Silence [Free off their website]
Heathen - Victims of Deception [Also free]
Mekong Delta - Dances of Death (And Other Walking Shadows)

Ok, done with the suggestions, unless you want more.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 3, 2010)

The Man Comes Around-Johnny Cash.
Its just a badass song.


----------



## sushi xbl (Sep 8, 2010)

attack attack! (its the band and title)


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Sep 8, 2010)

Deep Purple - In Rock
their best album, Sweet Child In Time is AMAZING


----------



## snarfoswald (Oct 29, 2010)

Recovery is an amazing album if you were wanting hip hop.


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> I gotta second V:Havitetty. And if you want even more suggestions:
> Moonsorrow - Voimasta Ja Kunniasta
> Blind Guardian - Battalions of Fear
> Angra - Temple of Shadows
> ...


 
Someone I don't hate in a music recommendation thread? well this is new
high five sir


----------



## Rebel-lion (Oct 31, 2010)

I would say get your ears round these guy's

Monster Magnet - Dopes To Infinity
Clutch â€“ Blast Tyrant, or get your self a copy of Robot Hive / Exodus
Spiritual Beggars â€“ On Fire


----------



## Hir (Oct 31, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> I gotta second V:Havitetty. And if you want even more suggestions:
> Moonsorrow - Voimasta Ja Kunniasta


 i like you C:


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 31, 2011)

This has to be my favorite album from this year. Most of it's instrumental (if youre into that kinda thing) but there's a couple that arent. Clarinet (idk if theyre synthesized or not) in this album are BEAUTIFUL. 
I chose this because 1:37 is absolutely wonderful in every way. Its even more contrasting with subs or headphones. 
[video=youtube;B4IhOuKicMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4IhOuKicMI[/video]

Also, not joking, I listen to Design the Skyline's new album almost everyday. Thats more of a fanboy thing because Ive seen them twice and played a show with them once. But their new album is actually pretty juicy. Not a huge fan of their metal but their instrumental songs are up there. 
[video=youtube;oNbe_AAjW_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNbe_AAjW_Y[/video]

EDIT: I'd also suggest The Bunny The Bear's album (another fanboy thing) but their songs on that album are a bit too hit-and-miss for me. 
Mastodon's The Hunter was quite the let-down considering I officially started "loving" them because of crack the skye, but I guess its pretty good. 
I havent been too impressed with Southern Lord's recent lineup aside from All Pigs Must Die and N.A.I.L.S., who both had great albums imo.


----------



## Aktosh (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh shit. necro.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 31, 2011)

What? Aw man. I usually notice things like this.

*Evil Thread*


----------



## Fay V (Oct 31, 2011)

necro


----------

